# Cuba......Railfanning



## NS VIA Fan (Feb 26, 2011)

Just back from a week’s vacation in Cuba and I did manage to get a little railfanning in. We were staying at a resort in Cayo Coco......4+* and very nice. It was a family vacation and with the others more interested in the beach, I was able to sneak away for a day on my own. Car rentals were available but the hotel concierge arranged for a local car and driver for me. After explaining what I wanted to do to the driver, who spoke very good English, off we went and I couldn’t have asked for anyone better than if he had been a railfan himself!

Cayo Coco is connected to the main island by a 27 KM long causeway across a tidal inlet and a very scenic drive. First stop was the railway shop town of Moron. The last time I was here, xVIA Rail RDCs were being used. There had also been a few old MLW (Montreal Locomotive Works – Alco) units around. We hung out for a few minutes but things were quiet and nothing much happening. Just as we were leaving someone came out of the station yelling and I thought we’re in trouble........a quick exchange and my translator says he only wanted to let us know a freight would be along very shortly and we were welcome to wait.

Now it was onto Ciego De Avilla where the main east-west line from Havana to Guantanamo meets a north-south line at a level crossing in the centre of the city........and with an interesting station too, having platforms on each line at right angles to the other. I had hoped to see some passenger service but nothing passed through during the time we were there but we did see a couple of freights running with new Chinese built locomotives. There’s also a new park in Ciego De Avilla with steam locomotives on display that were once used extensively in the sugar-cane harvest.

I wish I had done a little more research on the net prior to going as there is plenty for the railfan to see and with a little planning also an opportunity to ride some interesting equipment. There's also several Steam Tourist Trains.

http://www.seat61.com/Cuba.htm

http://www.santiago-de-cuba.net/train.htm

http://www.netssa.com/Trinidad_train.html


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 26, 2011)

Too bad for us US citizens, we can not travel to Cuba legally.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Feb 26, 2011)

For a Canadian, Cuba is no different than going to any other “Sun” destination especially during March Break. Check airport web sites and you will find numerous flights to several Cuban destinations from Canadian airports such as Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal & Halifax. Even small airports such as Moncton and Gander have non-stop service.

Flights will be in US airspace between Canada and Cuba. Even Cubana Airlines flies over the US to Montreal and Toronto.


----------



## MattW (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow, great write-up! I had no idea Cuba had such an extensive rail network. After reading this topic, I went and looked up at least the Wikipedia article, and if the map they have is accurate, they have a nicely dense network running around!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 26, 2011)

NS VIA Fan said:


> For a Canadian, Cuba is no different than going to any other "Sun" destination especially during March Break. Check airport web sites and you will find numerous flights to several Cuban destinations from Canadian airports such as Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal & Halifax. Even small airports such as Moncton and Gander have non-stop service.
> 
> Flights will be in US airspace between Canada and Cuba. Even Cubana Airlines flies over the US to Montreal and Toronto.


While that is very true, the US State department will not allow US citizens to legally travel to Cuba - even if they go via Montreal, Toronto or even Mexico or the Bahamas first!


----------



## jamesontheroad (Mar 13, 2011)

With care and planning, there is no reason US citizens can't travel to Cuba. I travelled alongside many American citizens on a flight from YUL - HAV about five years ago, at a time when the Bush administration was arguably much more hostile towards Cuban relations than the present one. Most major airports in Canada and Mexico offer connection possibilities. Cuban authorities will not stamp your passport so as to ensure a clean record on your return to US soil, and you will be welcomed as any other tourist.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 13, 2011)

jamesbrownontheroad said:


> With care and planning, there is no reason US citizens can't travel to Cuba. I travelled alongside many American citizens on a flight from YUL - HAV about five years ago, at a time when the Bush administration was arguably much more hostile towards Cuban relations than the present one. Most major airports in Canada and Mexico offer connection possibilities. Cuban authorities will not stamp your passport so as to ensure a clean record on your return to US soil, and you will be welcomed as any other tourist.


With care and planning, there is no reason a US citizen can't commit grand larceny combined with a money laundering scheme. They result in related things, though- jail time and fines.


----------



## George Harris (Mar 14, 2011)

Green Maned Lion said:


> jamesbrownontheroad said:
> 
> 
> > With care and planning, there is no reason US citizens can't travel to Cuba. I travelled alongside many American citizens on a flight from YUL - HAV about five years ago, at a time when the Bush administration was arguably much more hostile towards Cuban relations than the present one. Most major airports in Canada and Mexico offer connection possibilities. Cuban authorities will not stamp your passport so as to ensure a clean record on your return to US soil, and you will be welcomed as any other tourist.
> ...


    :help: :help:


----------



## tp49 (Mar 14, 2011)

There are legal means for US citizens to travel to Cuba. A friend of mine did it a few months ago. There are also legal means for US citizens to travel to DPRK. You just have to know how to find them  .


----------

